# best place to order south american cichlids



## ewok (Sep 18, 2007)

hi are there other suppliers out there aside from tangled up in cichlids that has a good selection of south american cichlids?
please can you provide a name and website? 
thanks.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Check the review section, there is tons of good info there.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

TUIC Jeff Rapps

Ken Davis at fish farm (he keeps an up to date stock list on monsterfishkeepers under there classifieds)

Both are very reputable and have large stock lists. I there's something I want that they don't have I usually wait until one of them has it in. Monsterfishkeepers also has many other sellers listed in the classifieds but I have not used then. They have many positive reviews though.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

That's pretty rude to recommend a different forum from here IMO! 
NOT COOL ! :x 
Like what was said above the reviews section has many verry good vendors to choose from.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

That's funny.

There are very few that specialize in CA/SA fish listed for sale on this site if there are any. The OP wanted to know where to get SA cichlids and there's a ton more on MFK. I'm not bashing this site or any venders here. I wasn't aware that you couldn't use other forums if you are a member of this one!!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't see whymentioning another forum is wrong at all. I frequent both sites.

It not gang turf we are talking here it is fish. :fish:


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Spencer from Afishionado's has a great selection of South American fish. He's a sponsor here on the forum as well. Here's his website. http://www.cichlaholic.com/


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

I apologise for being harsh  
Had a bad day, probobly going to be laid off soon, I should not have brought that noise here.
Won't happen again my bad.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Spencer is on MFK too.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

No need to apologise. If you don't like me mentioning another forum that's cool. You have the right to feel however you like. Sorry to here about your job. That kind of stress will make anyone lash out.


----------

